# Rancilio Silvia repair in London



## Navypumps (5 mo ago)

I have a Rancilio Silvia v2 which keeps tripping my flat's circuit when I turn it on. 

Any suggestions on where I could take it to be repaired in London? I have emailed about 5 different places but they are either too busy or have not come back to me.

I would also be open to repairing myself but couldn't find if the new boiler kit is compatible with my v2

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Contact Ferrari Espresso for confirmation if part will fit.


----------

